# Wood Surfboard Makers



## Dan Johnston (Dec 11, 2011)

We build hollow wooden surfboards. About half of what we make ends upon wall, as art. The other half are surfed hard and put away wet. Check our website or youtube search oldfartssurf . 

Dan and Tom
Blind Dog Surfboards
www.blinddogsurfboards.blogspot.com


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2011)

Rob it's not a trade secret. This is off his website:

[attachment=616]

Dan you do nice work. Maybe one day you might do a start to finish tutorial for us. Fingers crossed. 


.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 13, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## phinds (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm with Kevin ... how about a build thread?


----------

